# MK40 Elite '03 slide question



## KahrCarry (Apr 6, 2011)

The back-side of the slide is loose enough to slightly shift right and left (only maybe 1/16") when the gun is unloaded, and slide is foward. Gun is perfectly accurrate and flawlessly reliable after 350 rounds, so I'm not questioning that - just curious if any other MK40 or MK40 Elite owners out there can chime in with whether their's does the same thing with slide closed and gun unloaded. That will give me an idea whether it's a normal wear thing. Thanks.


----------

